
Salman Khan: Let's use video to reinvent education (video) - Wump
http://www.ted.com/talks/salman_khan_let_s_use_video_to_reinvent_education.html?awesm=on.ted.com_8z4Y&utm_campaign=salman_khan_let_s_use_video_to_reinvent_education&utm_content=ted.com-talkpage&utm_medium=on.ted.com-twitter&utm_source=direct-on.ted.com
======
elptacek
This is not the first time someone has tried to use video to reinvent
education. I could only find one article about it:

<http://www.jstor.org/pss/30188314>

TI-IN came to my high school during my junior year. My first computer science
course came over this system, as well as trigonometry and elementary analysis.
It had a significant impact on my life... so yeah, Khan is not wrong.

ETA: I found their Facebook page:
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=87541707984>

